# My van/kit



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Thought id share my collection with you, A mixture of autosmart and autoglym products, A bluepoint rotary, Karcher Puzzi, Henry vac, Petrol jet wash and a tank behind the false wall.



















All neatly squeezed into a Partner.


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection matey :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nice van :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice set up

how do you get on with the pressure washer?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

V. nice! What do you think of the Puzzi?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice set up matey


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

The pressure washer is brilliant, much better than any electric one I've used and hardly uses any juice.

The puzzi is also great, a little pricy but well worth the money.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats really impressive.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

looks very smart cracking job


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

where did you get the pressure washer from?

also how do you fined it for starting on a cold morning


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

sean20 said:


> where did you get the pressure washer from?
> 
> also how do you fined it for starting on a cold morning


I had it second hand, it starts fine even on the coldest mornings.. As long as you get the choke,throttle and pull right it starts first time..


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice kit.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

very nice, couldn't imagine it was a partner from that first pic, all squeezed in nicely. How big is the tank behind false wall?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Herefordquattro said:


> very nice, couldn't imagine it was a partner from that first pic, all squeezed in nicely. How big is the tank behind false wall?


Yeah, Its a bit snug. The tank is 400L


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice set up you have there :thumb:


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very tidy set up you have there


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

nice set up

do you lift out your washer or run it in the van?

i'm struggling to fit my petrol washer in my van, bit messy 

























any ideas would be welcome????:thumb:


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Trucksy said:


> nice set up
> 
> do you lift out your washer or run it in the van?
> 
> ...


I run it in the van, the exhaust points out of the door.
It's constantly plumbed into the tank so couldn't run it outside.
personally, I'd make some shelving, racking up, do you really need to carry all of that constantly?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sapphire said:


> do you really need to carry all of that constantly?


Says the man who carries plenty of 5ltr products  .


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Says the man who carries plenty of 5ltr products  .


Haha.. It all fits nicely to hold everything in place


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

trucksy what do you use the compressor for? also what size tank have you got in the van?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

sean20 said:


> trucksy what do you use the compressor for?


Was thinking the same.
I know their quieter to run, but expensive for such a small output (900w cont).

http://www.justgenerators.co.uk/pages/HondaEU10i.htm


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

have ever weighed your van? 

i bet that pretty much on, or over its limit :lol: youve crammed loads in that


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> have ever weighed your van?
> 
> i bet that pretty much on, or over its limit :lol: youve crammed loads in that


I haven't no. It quite suprising even when the tank is full it still pulls very well, And its only a 19 straight diesel..


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

sean20 said:


> trucksy what do you use the compressor for? also what size tank have you got in the van?


I use it to run a tornador and air blower help with getting water out of all the mirrors and hard to reach places, is a must for bike detailing. I only have 3 5litre bottle in there g101, allishine wheel cleaner, and snow foam. The tank is 600litres


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Was thinking the same.
> I know their quieter to run, but expensive for such a small output (900w cont).
> 
> http://www.justgenerators.co.uk/pages/HondaEU10i.htm


I also have a much bigger one but again like my petrol jet wash I can't fit it in.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sapphire said:


> I haven't no. It quite suprising even when the tank is full it still pulls very well, And its only a 19 straight diesel..


Mmmm. 
The man from the Ministry won't be interested if the van pulls well. 
He'll be more interested in the total weight of all the equipment, products and yourself included.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> have ever weighed your van?
> 
> i bet that pretty much on, or over its limit :lol: youve crammed loads in that


he does have a pretty valid point there. Berlingo's have a 600k payload dont they? Thats why I didnt get one as i knew that 400 litre tank ways 50 kg empty, when its full it will be at least 450kg, plus all the gear, it would have gone over the 600kg.

nice set up though :thumb: i will get mine up once i have tidied it a little.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

MirfieldMat said:


> he does have a pretty valid point there. Berlingo's have a 600k payload dont they? Thats why I didnt get one as i knew that 400 litre tank ways 50 kg empty, when its full it will be at least 450kg, plus all the gear, it would have gone over the 600kg.
> 
> nice set up though :thumb: i will get mine up once i have tidied it a little.


Yup :thumb:! 
There are 2 versions of the older models....... 
1= MAX load of 600kg. 
2= MAX load of 800kg.
Don't forget that means MAXIMUM LOAD......
which will include the TOTAL weight of all your equipment + all products/liquids AND....
Includes DRIVER/PASENGER.

The newer versions of the van's maximum limits are....
1=625kg.
2=850kg.


----------



## SCOTT1 (Apr 14, 2007)

well tidy, where did you get that that blue towel holder from? is this the blue towel that is ona roll?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

SCOTT1 said:


> well tidy, where did you get that that blue towel holder from? is this the blue towel that is ona roll?


I got it from a tool shop by me.. You can get them from most hardware shops..


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Please tell me you have some form of deadlock on the doors??!! Partner/Berlingo,s are easier to get into than a paper bag. I learned that to my cost on a recent trip to the Uk for all my smart repair gear.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection..


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

nice mate.


----------



## Steve-H (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a lot of thought went into getting all that kit into a van of that size. Surprised on the outside shot it wasn't an old Police phone box with all that kit managing to be squeezed in!

Steve


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice mate, plenty of goodies in them vans.


----------

